# how to preserve my weed..



## sillysara (Jan 2, 2012)

looking for help ..i got 4 fully grown plants that i  just chopped down they are now drying problem is il be moving out of a apartment in about 4 days time..the plants have big enough colas... 3 to 4 days time im pretty sure they be still damp..
thinking maybe i could use  zip lock bags to keep them fresh .. i have to stash them  for about a week until i get sorted out and then dry them the rest of the way..

What i am worried about is mould etc that can have a bad ending..
anybody got any idea they want to trow at me


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't do that. You will have a ziplock full of mold if you put damp/wet weed in a plastic bag.  You can't dry in parts.


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 2, 2012)

Gonna have to find a place to dry it....or it's gonna be worthless!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 2, 2012)

If anything I would use brown bags and store some where..shake the bag every day...have ya anywhere ya can use?..where ya storeing all your belongings?..Best of luck ....

take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2012)

That is a much better idea 4U.^


----------



## Kushluvr (Jan 3, 2012)

becareful with brown bags...........

IME............some release a dye and will turn your bud a funny color, im not a big fan of the brown bag method, but when u are in a pinch, it works good!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 3, 2012)

I also suggest brown bags.  While I am not a fan of drying in bags because of trich loss, I think this is your best option given your situation.  I also would not worry about them.  Anything safe enough to put food into is safe enough for your bud.  You are going to want to open the bag a couple of times a day to aid in drying.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 6, 2012)

_*Yo Ho Ho N,

    Hoping to avoid crashing on a reef with this thought, and even though I have never tried it, I was wondering as a time buyer, what about freezing the still damp bud ?
 Only until something can be done. That I would think would inhibit mold growth, and still allow one to continue the curing after a short hiatus.

Any thoughts on this you guys ?

smoke in peace
KK :cool2:
*_


----------



## BlueNose (Jan 6, 2012)

put a piece of wax paper in the bottom of a cardboard box and spread your bud out evenly. FWIW I dry mine on wax paper in a closet(I also flip them a few times) and don't get mold.


----------



## bigsmokie (Jan 12, 2012)

OP how did you solve this situation?  I was going to suggest using those little desiccant packs you sometimes get in beef jerky


----------



## Dunge (Jan 12, 2012)

This is what I would try.
Stop time with freezing.


----------



## solice (Jan 23, 2012)

i hang them upside down on a line i trim all the big fans off then let them hang for 7-10 days or until a bud snaps from the stem from there i cut them from the main stalk and graze the buds with the scissors so that all that that sticks out gets knocked off i also cut a lot of the leaves to the stem if i can get to them then after the first trimming i put them into rubber maids for another 7-10 days burping and flipping the pile every day then after that time i pull them back out and fine manicure the buds depending on how cured they are i will jar them up or seal them in zip-locks i generally take samples every few days to see if the smoke is smooth and has white ash or not i also use a strt to help cure the buds on the vine so my cure time is reduced considerably i hope you find your method all the work we do amounts to that final stage of drying and curing and your harvest can be ruined by not taking the time to do so you want the plant to convert the nitro and other elements into sugars and carbs that will sweeten the taste and aroma of the final product good luck and take care


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 31, 2012)

Dont ever freeze wet buds!!! Ever have a head of lettuce freeze in the crisper drawer? When you pull it out of the fridge it turns into wet garbage...

Best thing is to cure it properly after harvesting THEN you can put it in the freezer once cured with a low enough moisture content.

The brown bag is a good idea along with shaking and letting them air out some everyday...like these guys said- putting wet weed in a ziploc to store will mold and ruin your buds.

solice has a good method of curing and hes right,.... if the final product is not cured properly you can ruin all of your efforts.  

Im sure these guys buds are dry by now but when i saw the thought of freezing fresh buds to slow down the curing process i had to jump in.

hope this helps someone!


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 1, 2012)

Do NOT freeze cannabis. The trics will burst, the THC will drop. I have posted the GC results here somewhere.


----------

